# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  مواضع رفع اليدين في الصلاة فؤاد الحاتم

## فؤاد بن عبد الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد: 
فهذا بحث في مسألة مواضع رفع اليدين في الصلاة، اختصرته من بحث كنت قد كتبته قبل سنوات مضت.
أذكر فيه أقوال الأئمة الأربعة الفقهاء، وأدلة كل قول، والاعتراضات الواردة عليها، والراجح منها.
راجيا به النفع لي ولمن قرأه من إخواني، في الدنيا والآخرة.

حكم رفع اليدين في الصلاة: 
رفع اليدين في الصلاة سنة بالإجماع، وإنما وقع الخلاف في المواضع التي ترفع فيها اليدين، كما سيأتي.
ولا ينبغي تعمد ترك السنن، فقد كان ابن عمر اذا رأى مصليا لا يرفع يديه في الصلاة حصبه، وأمره ان يرفع يديه. اخرجه عبدالله بن احمد في مسائله ص ٧٠، وإسحاق بن ابراهيم في مسائله أيضا ص ٥٧ وغيرهما
قال الامام احمد: من رفع فهو أتم صلاةً ممن لا يرفع، ومن ترك الرفع فقد رغب عن سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اهـ مسائل الامام احمد رواية اسحاق بن ابراهيم ص ٥٧ 

الحكمة من رفع اليدين في الصلاة: 
قال ابن عبد البر: رفع اليدين في المواضع المذكورة فيه، وذلك عند أهل العلم تعظيم لله، وابتهال إليه، واستسلام له، وخضوع للوقوف بين يديه، واتباع لسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم. التمهيد 9/212 

خلاف العلماء في هذه المسألة:
اختلف العلماء في مسألة المواضع التي ترفع فيها اليدين في الصلاة على أربعة أقوال: 
القول الأول: أن اليدين ترفع عند تكبيرة الإحرام فقط، وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة.
القول الثاني: أن اليدين ترفع في ثلاثة مواضع: 
عند تكبيرة الإحرام، وعند الركوع، وعند الرفع من الركوع؛ وهو مذهب جمهور العلماء، من الصحابة، والتابعين، وأئمة الدين، مالك، والشافعي، وأحمد.
القول الثالث: أن اليدين ترفع في أربعة مواضع، هي الثلاثة السابقة، و عند القيام من التشهد الأول، وهو قول لبعض العلماء.
القول الرابع: أن اليدين ترفع عند كل تكبيرة في الصلاة.

وحرصا على الإختصار، وخشية الإطالة، فسأذكر هنا القول الثاني، والثالث، مع محاولة عدم الاسهاب إلا فيما لا بد منه. 

القول الثاني: أن رفع اليدين يكون في ثلاثة مواضع: 
عند تكبيرة الإحرام، وعند الركوع، وعند الرفع من الركوع؛ وهذا هو مذهب السلف، الذي عليه جمهور الصحابة، والتابعين، وأئمة الدين.

قال ابن المنذر: أجمع كل من نحفظ عنه من إهل العلم على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يرفع يديه إذا افتتح الصلاة، وإن من السنة أن يرفع المرء يديه إذا افتتح الصلاة.
واختلفوا في رفع اليدين عند الركوع، وعند رفع الرأس من الركوع؛ فقالت طائفة: يرفع المصلي يديه إذا ركع، وإذا رفع رأسه من الركوع، روي هذا القول عن جماعة من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومن التابعين، ومن بعدهم.
روينا عن ابن عمر، وابن عباس، وأبي سعيد الخدري، وابن الزبير، وأنس.
وقال الحسن البصري: كان أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يرفعون أيديهم إذا كبروا، وإذا ركعوا، وإذا رفعوا رؤوسهم من الركوع، كأنها المراوح.
وروي ذلك عن جماعة من التابعين، وجماعة ممن تقدمهم.
وقال الأوزاعي: ما أجمع عليه علماء أهل الحجاز، والشام أو البصرة، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يرفع يديه حذو منكبيه حين يكبر لإفتتاح الصلاة، ويرفع يديه حذو منكبيه حين يكبر للركوع، وإذا رفع رأسه من الركوع.
قال ابن المنذر: هذا قول الليث بن سعد، والشافعي، وأحمد، وإسحاق، وأبي ثور، وحكى ابن وهب عن مالك هذا القول.
وقالت طائفة: يرفع يديه حين يفتتح الصلاة، ولا يرفع فيما سوى ذلك، هذا قول سفيان الثوري، وأصحاب الرأي اهـ الإشراف على مذاهب العلماء 2/27ـ28  

وقال ابن عبد البر: وبهذا قال الأوزاعي، وسفيان بن عيينة، والشافعي، وجماعة أهل الحديث، وهو قول أحمد بن حنبل، وأبي عبيد، وأبي إسحاق بن راهويه، وأبي ثور، وابن المبارك، وأبي جعفر محمد بن جرير الطبري اهـ التمهيد 9/213 

وقد روي عن مالك جواز الرفع في هذه الثلاثة مواضع، وروي عنه الرفع في تكبيرة الإحرام فقط. النودار والزيادات 1/170، والبيان والتحصيل 1/374 
قال ابن رجب: وقد روى عامة أصحاب مالك، أنه كان يعمل به، منهم: ابن وهب، وأبو مصعب، وأشهب، والوليد بن مسلم، وسعيد بن أبي مريم اهـ فتح الباري 4/305  
وجوّز ابنُ عبد البر الأمرين كليهما، رفع اليدين عند الركوع والرفع منه، وترك رفعهما فيهما. الكافي في فقه أهل المدينة ص 43ـ44

احتج أصحاب هذا القول بأحاديث عدة، منها:
الحديث الأول: حديث ابن عمر قال: رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا افتتح الصلاة رفع يديه حتى يحاذي منكبيه، وقبل أن يركع، وبعد أن يرفع من الركوع، ولا يرفعهما بين السجدتين.
رواه جماعة من الثقات عن الزهري عن سالم عن أبيه:
منهم: ابن عيينة، وابن جريج، وعقيل، ويونس،أخرجه مسلم برقم (390)، وأبو داود برقم (721)، والترمذي من طريق ابن عيينة فقط برقم (255و256)، والزبيدي، أخرجه أبو داود برقم (722)، ويونس، أخرجه النسائي برقم (877)، والإمام مالك، أخرجه النسائي برقم (878).

الحديث الثاني: حديث مالك بن الحويرث أنه إذا صلى كبر، ثم رفع يديه، وإذا أراد أن يركع رفع يديه، وإذا رفع رأسه من الركوع رفع يديه، وحدث أن رسول الله صلى الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يفعله.
رواه عن مالك بن الحويرث جماعة من الثقات: 
منهم: أبو قلابة، ونصر بن عاصم، أخرجه مسلم برقم (391)، وأبو داود برقم (745)، وأخرجه النسائي برقم (880و881)، وأخرجه غير من تقدم عن أبي قلابة، ونصر بن عاصم.  

الحديث الثالث: عن علقمة بن وائل بن حجر ومولى لهم عن أبيه أنه رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رفع يديه حين دخل في الصلاة، ثم وضع يده اليمنى على اليسرى، فلما أراد أن يركع أخرج يديه من الثوب، ثم رفعهما، ثم كبر فركع، فلما قال سمع الله لمن حمده رفع يديه، فلما سجد، سجد بين كفيه.
أخرجه مسلم برقم (401) عن همام عن محمد بن جحادة عن عبد الجبار عن علقمة به.
وأخرجه الإمام أحمد في المسند (4/317)، أبو داود برقم (726) عن عاصم بن كليب عن أبيه عن وائل بن حجر نحوه، والدارمي (1/362)، وابن خزيمة (1/345ـ346)، وابن الجارود (1/191)، والدارقطني في السنن (1/290و292و295)

----------


## فؤاد بن عبد الله

القول الثالث: أن رفع اليدين يكون في أربعة مواضع، عند الإستفتاح،والرك  وع، والرفع من الركوع، وعند القيام من التشهد الأول، وهو قول لبعض العلماء.

قال النووي: هو مذهب البخاري، وغيره من المحدثين؛ وممن قال به من أصحابنا ابن المنذر، وأبو علي الطبري، وأبو بكر البيهقي؛ وهو الصواب اهـ المجموع 3/425ـ426 

استدل أصحاب هذا القول بأحاديث عدة، منها: 

الحديث الأول: عن عبيد الله عن نافع: أن ابن عمر كان إذا دخل في الصلاة، كبر ورفع يديه، وإذا ركع رفع يديه، وإذا قال سمع الله لمن حمده رفع يديه، وإذا قام من الركعتين رفع يديه، ورفع ذلك ابن عمر إلى نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
أخرجه البخاري رقم (739) من طريق عبد الأعلى عن عبيد الله به.
وقال البخاري: رواه حماد بن سلمة عن أيوب عن نافع عن ابن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ورواه ابن طهمان عن أيوب، وموسى بن عقبة مختصرا اهـ رقم الحديث (739)

قلت: أُختلف في رفع هذا الحديث، ووقفه، وفي ثبوت زيادة رفع اليدين بعد القيام من الركعتين.

قال ابن رجب: وإنما رواه الناس عن عبيد الله موقوفا، منهم: عبد الوهاب الثقفي، ومحمد بن بشر، إلا أن محمدا لم يذكر فيه: الرفع إذا قام من الركعتين؛ وكذارواه أصحاب نافع عنه موقوفا.
فلهذا المعنى احتاج البخاري إلى ذكر من تابعه عبد الأعلى على رفعه، ليدفع ما قيل من تفرده به اهـ فتح الباري 4/315 

وقال ابن رجب أيضا: وأما رواية إبراهيم بن طهمان التي استشهد بهاالبخاري، فخرجها البيهقي، من رواية إبراهيم بن طهمان عن أيوب بن أبي تميمة وموسى بن عقبة عن نافع عن ابن عمر، أنه كان يرفع يديه حيت يفتتح الصلاة، وإذا ركع، وإذا استوى قائما من ركوعه حذو منكبيه، ويقول كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعل ذلك.
ولم يذكر في حديثه: الرفع إذا قام من الركعتين؛ وهذا هو الذي أشار إليه البخاري اهـ فتح الباري 4/317، والسنن الكبرى للبيقهي (2/70)

وأخرجه أبو داود مرفوعا، بذكر الرفع في المواضع الأربعة.
وقال أبو داود: الصحيح قول ابن عمر، وليس بمرفوع.
وقال أيضا: روى بقيةُ أولَه عن عبيد الله وأسنده، ورواه الثقفي عن عبيدالله، أوقفه على ابن عمر، وقال فيه: وإذا قام من الركعتين يرفعهما إلى ثدييه، وهذاهو الصحيح.
قال أبو داود: رواه الليث بن سعد، ومالك، وأيوب، وابن جريج موقوفا، وأسنده حماد بن سلمة وحده عن أيوب، ولم يذكر أيوب ومالك الرفع إذا قام من السجدتين، وذكره الليث في حديثه، قال ابن جريج فيه: فقلت لنافع: أكان ابن عمر يجعل الأولى أرفعهن؟ قال: لا، سواء، قلت: أشر لي، فأشار إلى الثديين، أو أسفل من ذلك اهـ رقم الحديث (741)

قال ابن رجب: فرواية نافع عن ابن عمر، الأكثرون على أن وقفها أصح من رفعها، وكل هؤلاء لم يذكروا في رواياتهم القيام من الثنتين اهـ فتح الباري 4/318 

وقال ابن عبد البر: هذا الحديث أحد الأحاديث الأربعة التي رفعها سالم عن أبيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأقفها نافع على ابن عمر، فمنها ما جعله من قول ابن عمر وفعله، ومنها ما جعله عن ابن عمر عن عمر؛ والقول فيها قول سالم، ولم يلتفت الناس فيها إلى نافع اهـ التمهيد 9/212 

قلت: ما ذكره أبو داود، وابن رجب من ترجيح وقف هذا الحديث، وعدم صحة زيادة رفع اليدين؛ بسبب انها رواية الأكثر عن نافع هو منهج أئمة الحديث ونقاده، كشعبة بن الحجاج، ويحى بن سعيد، وأحمد بن حنبل، وابن معين، وأبي حاتم، وأبي زرعة، وغيرهم؛ فإنهم لا يقبلون أي تفرد في المتن أو الإسناد مطلقا، سواء بالزيادة أوالتغيير، بل يرجحون إحدى الروايتين على الأخرى، إما بزيادة حفظ من زاد أو تفرد، وإما بكثرة عدد الرواة الذين اتفقوا على لفظ أو إسناد ما؛ وكتب العلل، وأقوال المحققين لمنهج السلف خير دليل على ذلك.
ولذا فإن أئمة الجرح والتعديل ضعفوا العديد من الرواة بسبب التفرد أو الزيادة، سواء في الإسناد أو المتن، كما هو موجود في كتب التراجم.
وأعل نقاد الحديث روايات العديد من الثقات، لذات السببين آنفي الذكر، كما هو موجود في كتب العلل.
بل إن أحدهم كشعبة وغيره يترك الزيادة التي لا يوافقه عليها غيره من الثقات، الذين شاركوه في رواية ذلك الحديث. 

مما تقدم يتضح أن الصحيح مارواه أكثر الرواة، من أن هذا الحديث من طريق عبيد الله عن نافع موقوف على ابن عمر؛ ولا تصح فيه زيادة "وإذا قام من الركعتين رفع يديه" في متنه، والله أعلم.

الحديث الثاني: عن المعتمرعن عبيد الله وهو ابن عمر عن ابن شهاب عن سالم عن ابن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يرفع يديه إذا دخل في الصلاة، وإذا أراد أن يركع، وإذا رفع من الركوع، وإذا قام من الركعتين يرفع يديه كذلك حذو منكبيه اهـ أخرجه النسائي برقم(1182)، وابن خزيمة (1/344) 

قلت: وقد أُختلف في ثبوت زيادة "وإذا قام من الركعتين يرفع يديه كذلك" في هذا الحديث أيضا، ورجح غير واحد من الأئمة النقاد عدم ثبوتها. 

قال المزي: قال النسائي: "وإذا قام من الركعتين" لم يذكره عامة الرواة عن الزهري، وعبيد الله ثقة، ولعل الخطأ من غيره.
وقال المزي أيضا: تابعه محمد بن أبي بكر المقدمي عن معتمر، ورواه محمدبن السري العسقلاني عن معتمر عن عبيد الله عن نافع عن سالم عن ابن عمر، ورواه أيوب عن نافع عن ابن عمر وهو الصواب، وقال حمزة بن محمد الكناني: لا أعلم أحدا قال في هذا الحديث وإذا قام من الركعتين غير معتمر عن عبيد الله وهو خطأ، وبالله التوفيق اهـ تحفة الأشراف (5/381)

وقال ابن رجب: وروي أيضا عن الثقفي عن عن عبيد الله عن الزهري عن سالم عن أبيه: أنه كان اذا نهض رفع يديه، فتبسم ـ الظاهر أن هذا الكلام للإمام أحمد ، وقال: كم روي هذا عن الزهري، ليس فيه هذا، وضعفه اهـ فتح الباري 4/319 

قلت: وقد تقدم ذكر من رواه عن الزهري بهذا الإسناد، في أدلة القول الثاني، في الحديث الأول، وهم: ابن عيينة، وابن جريج، وعقيل، ويونس، الزبيدي، والإمام مالك؛ لم يذكر أحد منهم زيادة: "وإذا قام من الركعتين يرفع يديه كذلك"
فهي زيادة غير صحيحة، لمخالفتها جميع من رواه من الثقات عن الزهري، والله أعلم.

الحديث الثالث: حديث أبي حميد الساعدي في عشرة من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم أبو قتادة: قال أبو حميد: أنا أعلمكم بصلاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قالوا: فلم؟ فوالله ماكنت بأكثرنا له تبعا، ولا قدمنا له صحبة، قال: بلى، قالوا: فأعرض، فذكر صفة الصلاة، ومنها رفع اليدين عند الإفتتاح، والركوع، والرفع منه، وفيه قال: "ثم إذا قام من الركعتين كبر ورفع يديه حتى يحاذي بهما منكبيه، كما كبر عند افتتاح الصلاة" ... الحديث.
أخرجه الإمام أحمد في مسنده (6/589) والبخاري في كتاب رفع اليدين ص38، وأبو داود برقم (730) الترمذي في جامعه برقم (304) كلهم من طريق يحى بن سعيدعن عبد الحميد بن جعفر عن محمد بن عطاء عن أبي حميد.

قلت: وقد تفرد بهذه الزيادة من هذا الطريق عبد الحميد بن جعفر عن محمد بن عطاء؛ ورواه محمد بن عمرو بن حلحلة عن محمد بن عطاء مطولا دون هذه الزيادة، كماعند البخاري برقم (828) وأبو داود في سننه (3/244)
ومحمد بن عمرو بن حلحلة أوثق من عبد الحميد بن جعفر.
فقد وثق ابن معين، وأبو حاتم، والنسائي محمد بن عمرو بن حلحلة. تهذيب التهذيب 5/238 
وأما محمد بن جعفر الأنصاري فقد ضعفه الثوري، ويحى بن سعيد من أجل القدر، وقال الإمام أحمد وابن معين: ثقة ليس به بأس، ومرة قال ابن معين: ثقة، ومرة قال: ليس بحديثه بأس وهو صالح، وقال أبو حاتم: محله الصدق، وقال النسائي: ليس به بأس، وقال مرة: ليس بالقوي، وقال ابن عدي: أرجو أنه لا بأس به، وهو ممن يكتب حديثه، وقال ابن حبان: ربما أخطأ اهـ تهذيب التهذيب 3/321ـ322 

وقد وافق عباس بن سهل محمدا على عدم ذكر هذه الزيادة عن أبي حميد، أخرجه أبو داود برقم (966) وقال أبو داود: ولم يذكر في حديثه ما ذكر عبد الحميد في التورك والرفع إذا قام من ثنتين اهـ 
ثم أخرجه برقم (967) من طريق آخر عن عباس، وقال: لم يذكر الرفع إذاقام من ثنتين، ولا الجلوس اهـ 
وبناء عليه فلا تصح هذه الزيادة من حديث أبي حميد، لتفرد عبد الحميد بن جعفر بها، والله أعلم. 

الحديث الرابع: حديث وائل ابن حجر وفيه: وإذا رفع رأسه من السجود أيضارفع يديه حتى فرغ من صلاته.
أخرجه أبو داود من طريق عبد الوارث بن سعيد عن محمد بن جحادة عن عبدالجبار بن وائل عن وائل بن علقمة عن وائل بن حجر، برقم (723)

قلت: وقد أُختلف في ثبوت زيادة: "وإذا رفع رأسه من السجود رفع يديه" في هذا الحديث أيضا، ورجح غير واحد من الأئمة النقاد عدم ثبوتها. 

قال أبو داود بعد أن أخرجه: روى هذا الحديث همام عن ابن جحادة لم يذكرالرفع مع الرفع من السجود اهـ 

قلت: ورواية همام أخرجها مسلم برقم (401)، ومما يرجح رواية همام على رواية عبد الوارث بن سعيد، أنه قد روى هذا الحديث قيس بن بن سليم العنبري عن عن علقمة بن وائل عن أبيه مثل رواية همام، أخرجها النسائي برقم (1055)، وكذلك رواها عاصم بن كليب عن أبيه عن وائل ابن حجر، بذكر الرفع في الثلاثة مواضع فقط، كما سيأتي قريبا.

قال الأثرم: قيل لأبي عبد الله تذهب لرفع اليدين في القيام من اثنتين أيضا؟ قال: لا، أنا أذهب إلى حديث سالم عن أبيه، ولا أذهب إلى حديث وائل بن حجر،لأنه مختلف في ألفاظه، حديث عاصم بن كليب، خلاف حديث عمرو بن مرة اهـ التمهيد9/224 

قلت: حديث عاصم بن كليب رواه عن أبيه عن وائل ابن حجر، وذكر رفع اليدين عند افتتاح الصلاة، وعند الركوع، وعند الرفع من الركوع، فقط.أخرجه أبو داود برقم (726)، والنسائي برقم (889 و1102 و1265)،والنسائي في السنن الكبرى (1/310). 
وأما حديث عمرو بن مرة فرواه عن علقمة بن وائل عن أبيه أنه رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يرفع يديه حين يفتتح الصلاة، وإذا ركع، وإذا سجد، أخرجه الدارقطني (1/291) وزاد فيه: إذا سجد.   

وقال ابن عبد البر: زيادة وائل بن حجر في حديثه رفع اليدين بين السجدتين قد عارضه في ذلك ابن عمر بقوله، وكان لا يرفع بين السجدتين، والسنن لاتثبت إذا تعارضت وتدافعت، ووائل بن حجر إنما رآه أياما قليلة في قدومه عليه، وابن عمر صحبه إلى أن توفي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فحديث ابن عمر أصح عندهم، وأولى أن يعمل به من حديث وائل بن حجر، وعليه العمل عند جماعة فقهاء الأمصار، القائلين بالرفع اهـ التمهيد 9/227 

فالراجح مما تقدم عدم ثبوت هذه الزيادة في حديث وائل بن حجر، والله أعلم.

الحديث الخامس: حديث علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله، من طريق عبد الرحمن بن أبي الزناد عن موسى بن عقبة عن عبد الله بن الفضل بن ربيعة عن عبد الرحمن الأعرج عن عبيد الله بن أبي رافع عن علي بن أبي طالب عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أنه كان إذا قام إلى الصلاة الكتوبة كبر ورفع يديه حذو منكبيه، ويصنع مثل ذلك إذا قضى قراءته وأراد أن يركع، ويصنعه إذا رفع رأسه من الركوع، ولا يرفع يديه في شيء من صلاته وهو قاعد، وإذا قام من السجدتين رفع يديه كذلك وكبر"  
أخرجه الإمام أحمد في المسند واللفظ له (1/93) والبخاري في الأدب المفرد ص 22، وأبو داود برقم(744و761) والترمذي برقم (3423) والطحاوي في مشكل الآثار (1/222) وابن خزيمة(1/294ـ295) والدارقطني في السنن (1/287). 

وقد رواه غير واحد عن عبد الله بن الفضل، بإسناده ومتنه، ولم يذكروا الرفع في شيء من ذلك.
منهم عبد الله بن رجاء، وعبد العزيز بن أبي سلمة شرح معاني الآثار للطحاوي 1/225، رواية عبد العزيز بن أبي سلمة أخرجها ابن خزيمة (1/236)

ورواه أيضا غير واحد عن ابن جريج عن موسى بن عقبة عن عبد الله الفضل به، ولم يذكر فيه رفع اليدين البتة.
منهم مسلم بن خالد، وعبد المجيد وغيرهما، أخرجه الشافعي المسند رقم(114)، ومنهم روح بن عبادة، أخرجه ابن خزيمة (1/306) ومنهم حجاج بن محمد، أخرجه ابن حبان برقم بترتيب ابن بلبان (1772و1774) والبيهقي في السنن الكبرى (2/32). 

وروي من طُرق عن يوسف بن الماجشون عن أبيه عن الأعرج بإسناده مطولا، ولم يذكر فيه رفع اليدين بالكلية، أخرجه مسلم برقم (771) وأبو داود برقم(760) والترمذي برقم (3421و3422)ِ والنسائي في الكبرى (1/313).

مما تقدم يتضح خطأ ابن أبي الزناد في زيادة رفع اليدين؛ فقد شاركه في رواية هذا الحديث ابنُ جريج عن موسى بن عقبة، ولم يذكر هذه الزيادة؛ وابن جريج أوثق منه.
ورواه عبد الله بن رجاء، وعبد العزيز بن أبي سلمة عن عبد الله بن الفضل بإسناده ومتنه، ولم يذكروا الرفع في شيء من ذلك.
ورواه أيضا يعقوب بن أبي سلمة الماجشون عن الأعرج عن عبيد الله بن أبي رافع، ولم يذكر فيه الرفع اليدين بالكلية.

ناهيك عن أختلاف الأئمة في توثيق ابن أبي الزناد.
فقد قال ابن معين: ليس ممن يحتج به أصحاب الحديث، ليس بشيء، وقال مرة:لا يحتج بحديثه؛ وقال الإمام أحمد: مضطرب الحديث؛ وقال ابن المديني: كان عند أصحابنا ضعيفا؛ وضعفه غيرهم أيضا. وقال ابن المديني: حديثه بالمدينة مقارب، وما حدث به بالعراق فهو مضطرب؛ وكذلك قال عمرو بن علي.
ووثقه الترمذي، والعجلي. تهذيب التهذيب 3/359ـ360 

فهذه الأسباب الأربعة متفرقةً تقدح في صحة هذه الزيادة من طريق ابن أبي الزناد، فكيف بها مجتمعةً، والله أعلم.

قال ابو داود: سمعت احمد سئل عن الرفع اذا قام من الثنتين؟ قال: اما انا فلا أرفع يدي؛ فقيل له: بين السجدتين أرفع يدي؟ قال: لا. مسائل الامام احمد ص٥١ 

خلاصة البحث: 
مما تقدم يتضح أن القول الراجح في المسألة هو رفع اليدين في المواضع الثلاثة، من حيث الأدلة، ومن حيث العمل. 
فأدلة هذا القول صحيحة ثابتة، مخرجة في الصحيحين وغيرهما، ولا مطعن فيها معتبر.
وعمل السلف بها من الصحابة، والتابعين، والفقهاء والمحدثين.
بخلاف القول برفعها في المواضع الأربعة، فإن أدلتها لم تسلم من نقد الأئمة النقاد، الذين هم أعلم الناس بعلل الحديث، مع قلة العملين بها من السلف.

هذا والله أعلم، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد.

قاله، وكتبه راجي عفو ربه: فؤاد بن عبد الله الحاتم
الرياض 30/6/1433هـ

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً



> القول الأول: أن اليدين ترفع عند تكبيرة الإحرام فقط، وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة.


أقول:
 ربما يفهمُ القارئُ، إذا رأى أنّ الباحثَ الفاضل لم يذكرْ فيمن ذهب إلى هذا القول إلاّ أبا حنيفة
= أنه لم يقل به غيرُه من العلماء !
والواقع خلاف ذلك:   
- قال الترمذي في "السنن" (257):
حدثنا هناد، حدثنا وكيع، عن سفيان، عن عاصم بن كليب، عن عبد الرحمن بن الأسود، عن علقمة، قال:
قال عبد الله بن مسعود: " ألا أصلي بكم صلاة رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، فصلى فلم يرفع يديه إلاّ في أول مرة "
 قال : وفي الباب عن البراء بن عازب . 
قال أبو عيسى : "حديث ابن مسعود حديث حسن، وبه يقول غيرُ واحد من أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ،
 والتّابعين وهو قول سفيان الثوري، وأهل الكوفة ." اهـ
- وقال ابن المنذر في"الإشراف"-وقد نقله عنه الباحث الفاضل- :
 "وقالت طائفةٌ يرفع يديه حين يفتتح الصلاة، ولا يرفع فيما سوى ذلك، هذا قول سفيان الثوري، وأصحاب الرأي."
قلتُ:
في حديث ابن مسعود كلام ..ليت الباحثُ الفاضل يضع لنا ما كتبه في شأنه .

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

إذا قرأ القارئ ما كُتب هنا:



> حكم رفع اليدين في الصلاة: 
> رفع اليدين في الصلاة سنة بالإجماع، وإنما وقع الخلاف في المواضع التي ترفع فيها اليدين...


ثم قرأ ما سُطِّر هتا:



> خلاف العلماء في هذه المسألة:
> اختلف العلماء في مسألة المواضع التي ترفع فيها اليدين في الصلاة على أربعة أقوال: 
> القول الأول: أن اليدين ترفع عند تكبيرة الإحرام فقط ، وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة.


= ربما استنتجَ أنّ حكمَ رفع اليدين عند تكبيرة الإحرام هو سنةٌ لا فرض، لا خلاف في ذلك ! 
وإنما اختلفوا بعد ذلك: هل هذا هو الموضع الوحيد لرفع اليدين، أم توجد مواضع أخرى ؟ كما هو مُفصَّلٌ في البحث
وفي الواقع نجد من العلماء من قال بفرضية رفع اليدين عند تكبيرة الإحرام:
- قال ابن حزم في المحلى 2/ 264-265 :
" وَرَفْعُ الْيَدَيْنِ لِلتَّكْبِيرِ مَعَ الْإِحْرَامِ فِي أَوَّلِ الصَّلَاةِ: فَرْضٌ، لَا تُجْزِئُ الصَّلَاةُ إلَّا بِهِ ..
واستدّل بمجوع أحاديث وهي:
- حديث: "صَلُّوا كَمَا رَأَيْتُمُونِي أُصَلِّي"
- وحديث مالك بن الحويرث أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  كَانَ إذَا كَبَّرَ رَفَعَ يَدَيْهِ حَتَّى حَاذَى بِهِمَا أُذُنَيْهِ
- وحديث ابن عمر:"رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  إذَا اسْتَفْتَحَ الصَّلَاةَ رَفَعَ يَدَيْهِ حَتَّى يُحَاذِيَ مَنْكِبَيْهِ..
ثم قال -رحمه الله-:
" فَإِنْ قِيلَ: فَهَلَّا أَوْجَبْتُمْ بِهَذَا الِاسْتِدْلَالِ نَفْسِهِ رَفْعَ الْيَدَيْنِ عِنْدَ كُلِّ رَفْعٍ وَخَفْضٍ فَرْضًا؟
قُلْنَا: لِأَنَّهُ قَدْ صَحَّ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  كَانَ يَرْفَعُ يَدَيْهِ عِنْدَ كُلِّ خَفْضٍ وَرَفْعٍ، وَأَنَّهُ كَانَ لَا يَرْفَعُ ..
عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ قَالَ: "أَلَا أُرِيكُمْ صَلَاةَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فَرَفَعَ يَدَيْهِ فِي أَوَّلِ تَكْبِيرَةٍ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَعُدْ " .
 فَلَمَّا صَحَّ أَنَّهُ - عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ - كَانَ يَرْفَعُ فِي كُلِّ خَفْضٍ وَرَفْعٍ بَعْدَ تَكْبِيرَةِ الْإِحْرَامِ وَلَا يَرْفَعُ، كَانَ كُلُّ ذَلِكَ مُبَاحًا لَا فَرْضًا، وَكَانَ لَنَا أَنْ نُصَلِّيَ كَذَلِكَ، فَإِنْ رَفَعْنَا صَلَّيْنَا كَمَا كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يُصَلِّي، وَإِنْ لَمْ نَرْفَعْ فَقَدْ صَلَّيْنَا كَمَا كَانَ - عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ - يُصَلِّي.
 وَرُوِّينَا مِنْ طَرِيقِ عَبْدِ الرَّزَّاقِ حَدَّثَنِي أَحْمَدُ بْنُ حَنْبَلٍ عَنْ الْوَلِيدِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ وَاقِدٍ سَمِعْت نَافِعًا مَوْلَى ابْنِ عُمَرَ يَقُولُ: كَانَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ إذَا رَأَى مُصَلِّيًا لَا يَرْفَعُ يَدَيْهِ فِي الصَّلَاةِ حَصَبَهُ وَأَمَرَهُ أَنْ يَرْفَعَ يَدَيْهِ.
 قَالَ عَلِيٌّ: مَا كَانَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ لِيُحَصِّبَ مَنْ تَرَكَ مَا لَهُ تَرْكُهُ، وَقَدْ رُوِيَ إيجَابُ رَفْعِ الْيَدَيْنِ فِي الْإِحْرَامِ لِلصَّلَاةِ فَرْضًا عَنْ الْأَوْزَاعِيِّ - وَهُوَ قَوْلُ بَعْضِ مَنْ تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا." انتهى

----------


## عبد الرؤوف أبو محمد

الرفع عند السجود وعند الرفع منه ثابت في السنة.
وقد روى أحمد والنسائي وغيرهما عن مالك بن الحويرث - رضي الله عنه - أنه رأى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رفع يديه في صلاته إذا ركع، وإذا رفع رأسه من الركوع، وإذا سجد، وإذا رفع رأسه من السجود؛ حتى يحاذي بهما فروع أذنيه. 
قال الألباني - رحمه الله: وهذا سند صحيح على شرط مسلم. اهـ
وقد روي عن غيره من الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم.

----------


## فؤاد بن عبد الله

أخي الفاضل أبا عبد الإله 
سعدتُ بقرأتك الموضوع، وتعليقك عليه، وأود التنبيه لما يلي:
ذكرتُ في مقدمة كلامي أني : أذكر في هذا البحث أقوال الأئمة الأربعة الفقهاء، وأدلة كل قول، والاعتراضات الواردة عليها، والراجح منها.
ولم ألتزام بذكر جميع أقوال أهل العلم، وهذا ما جعلني أعرض عن الأقوال الأخرى.

وأما قول ابن حزم: ورفع اليدين للتكبير مع الإحرام في أول الصلاة فرض،لا تجزئ الصلاة إلا به.
فقد بنى الوجوب على حديث مالك بن الحويرث: "صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي"، فالأصل عنده ان كل الأفعال الواردة في الصلاة واجبة، بناء على الحديث آنف الذكر، إلا إذا ورد ما يفيد عدم الوجب، كأن يعمل عليه الصلاة والسلام ذلك مرة، ويتركه أخرى.
ثم استدل على الوجوب بحديث ابن مسعود: "ألا أوريكم صلاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ فرفع يديه في أول تكبيرة ثم لم يعد" وأخرج الرفع في بقية المواضع من الوجوب لعدم ورودها في حديث ابن مسعود هذا، لأنه تركها في حديث ابن مسعود، فيبقى الرفع عنده في تكبيرة الإحرام فرضا !! وجمهور العلماء على خلافه. 
ناهيك أن حديث ابن مسعود قد روي من عدة طرق كلها معلولة؛ أعلها الإمام أحمد،أبو حاتم، والبخاري، وغيرهم.

وأما قول الترمذي: وبه يقول غير واحد من أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
فقد خالفه شيخه البخاري في ثبوت ذلك.
قال البخاري بعد أن أخرج حديث وائل بن حجر: ولم يستثني وائل من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أحدا، إذا صلوا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه لم يرفع يديه اهـ رفع اليدين في الصلاة ص 79 
وقال البخاري أيضا: فلم يثبت عند أحد منهم علمنا في ترك رفع الأيدي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا عن أحد من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه لم يرفع يديه اهـ المصدر السابق ص 96 
وقال أيضا: لم يثبت عن أحد من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه لايرفع يديه، وليس أسانيده أصح من رفع الأيدي اهـ المصدر السابق ص 129

----------

